# Smoke Alarm Recall



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you have any these installed in your home?

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Kidde-Recalls-Smoke-and-Combination-SmokeCO-Alarms/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope. I am good. My alarm is a border collie.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a different model. Damn thing is sosensitive the oven will set it off when you open the door to check the pot roast.


----------

